# ESFA – Deutsche Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

Meldung

*Deutscher Meister EFSA Brandung​*
Mit freundlicher Genehmigung durch den LAV-Union Nord, dem Landesverband für Angler in Schleswig Holstein, können wir euch hier den Bericht über den Deutschen Meister im Brandungsangeln von der Seite des Verbandes einstellen.

Quelle:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/index.php/deutscher-meister-efsa-brandung.html

Wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich nochmals beim Verband (http://www.lav-union-nord.de/) für die Erlaubnis.

Thomas Finkbeiner
--------------------------------------------------------------------​







*ESFA – Deutsche Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln​*Hautnah mit dem deutschen Meister  Michael Schramm

Am 21.10 war es soweit, die deutschen Meisterschaften im Brandungsangeln standen vor der Tür. 

Ich erledigte noch schnell die letzten Vorbereitungen und dann ging es auch schon los. Ein kurzer Stopp bei Großmann's Angeltreff um Würmer zu holen und dann direkt weiter nach Stackendorf zur Felsenburg. 

Dort angekommen traf ich Carsten Pillen und Björn Hansen die genau wie ich ein Teil des WM-Teams von 2015 waren. Wir ließen die Zeit in Portugal kurz Revue passieren und dann ging es auch schon weiter mit der Auslosung der Platznummern sowie den Sektoren. 

Am ersten Tag wurde in Sektor 1: Heidkate und Sektor 2: Stackendorf geangelt.  Beides gute und faire Gebiete. Ich zog Heidkate genau wie Andreas Burkhardt, amtierender Europa-Meister im Brandungsangeln. Mir war gleich klar, dass Andreas derjenige ist den es heute zu schlagen gilt und das wird keine leichte Aufgabe.

Tackle packen und ab an den Strand. Dabei schossen mir tausend Gedanken durch den Kopf. Welche Schnur nehme ich,  hab ich genug Material dabei ?Blei, Vorfächer etc., reichen die Würmer, wo stehen heute die Fische ???

Endlich, der Strand und das Wasser, einmal tief durchatmen. Jetzt lief alles wie von selbst.Aufbauen, Vorfächer präparieren und auf das Startsignal warten.

Pünktlich um 17 Uhr erfolgte der Anpfiff. Jetzt galt es bis 22 Uhr alles zu geben. 

Die Montagen lagen keine 5 Minuten im Wasser, da schlugen auch schon die ersten Bisse ein. Anhieb! Jo, das muss ein guter sein. Der erste Dorsch von 66cm liegt vor mir im Sand, Erleichterung. Kurz darauf wieder ein Einschlag und ein zweiter Kapitaler Brandungsdorsch von 67 cm konnte gelandet werden. Eigentlich hatte ich im Hellen eher mit Platten gerechnet. 

Biss! Ein stattlicher Butt von 46cm gesellte sich zu den Dorschen. So ging es munter weiter bis es dunkel wurde. Ab da ging kaum noch was und wenn dann nur kleine Dorsche. Aber immerhin ein gutes Zeichen , da wächst ein starker Nachwuchs heran!! 

Das Ende des ersten Tages rückte immer nähe und ich fing einfach keine maßigen Fische mehr. Angelende um 22 Uhr. Resultat 15 Fische, ob das reicht? Ich bezweifelte es stark. 

An diesem Tag gewann Andreas Burkhardt den 1. Sektor mit 18 Fischen und ich wurde zweiter mit 15 Fischen. In Sektor 2. gewann Carsten Pillen knapp vor Björn Hansen, beide hatten 10 Fische. 

Ich verweilte nur kurz, nach der Bekanntgabe, mit den anderen Teilnehmern. Ein Plan für morgen musste her. Die Nacht nutzte ich für Vor- und Nachbereitung. Schnur aufspulen, Vorfächer checken und neue Mundschnüre Binden. Noch immer machte mir die Tatsache zu schaffen, dass nur im hellen gute Fische zu fangen waren. 

Neuer Tag neues Glück. Die Losung der Sektoren und Startnummern begann erneut. Ich zog die 12, meine Glückszahl. Es folgte die übliche psychologische Kriegsführung am Tisch und dann ging es auch schon ab an den Strand. Heute waren beide Sektoren in Heidkate. 

Volle Kraft voraus, Fische werden in den ersten zwei Stunden erwartet. Genau so kam es dann auch. Von 17 Uhr bis 19 Uhr fing ich 14 Fische , alles Platten. Danach folgte dasselbe Spiel. Es ging nur sehr schleppend weiter.

Reicht das? Was wird Andreas Burkhardt wohl haben? Wie sieht’s beim anderen Sektor aus, holt Carsten P. wieder den ersten? Ich konnte nicht warten und musste Carsten P. anrufen. Bei ihm lief es etwas schlechter als bei mir. Die Anspannung wuchs in mir. 

Um 21:45 Uhr fing ich den letzten Fisch und kam somit auf insgesamt 17 Stück.

Abbauen und zurück nach Stackendorf. Fische messen stand jetzt an. Siehe da, meine Glückszahl hatte mich nicht enttäuscht. Der erste Platz im Sektor ging an mich und somit auch der Gesamtsieg – Deutscher Meister 2016. Alle haben stark geangelt und so feierten wir gemeinsam in die Nacht. 

Am nächsten Morgen hieß es  nochmal schick machen und rein in den guten Zwirn - Siegerehrung. 

Am Ende hielt ich voller Stolz zwei Pokale in den Händen, denn nebenbei fing ich auch noch den größten Dorsch der Veranstaltung. 

Es war ein geniales Wochenende und eine super Veranstaltung. Auch wenn ich nicht gewonnen hätte. Für mich gibt es nichts Schöneres als mit Freunden und Angelkollegen am Strand zu stehen und um die Wette die Montagen raus zu peitschen.

Fängige Grüße 
Michael Schramm


----------



## derporto (10. November 2016)

*AW: ESFA – Deutsche Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Jetzt will ich die Dorschmonster aber auch mal sehen :m


----------



## schmidti0007 (10. November 2016)

*AW: ESFA – Deutsche Meisterschaft im Brandungsangeln*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch und so soll ein Brandungsabend auch enden


----------

